# My favorite bait for walleye with results!



## famfish (Jan 26, 2009)

I have tried all types of baits but small worms seem to work best, I use two or three trout worms with a size 6 or 4 bait holder hook with a bobber near the bottom and have caught 6 in a hour several times. I even caught a double catch using two baits in 10 feet of water all with small worms!


----------



## Mike Walleye (Apr 4, 2009)

You should also try a bottom bouncer followed by a walleye rigs. With the right presentation: slow, slow, slow.

You will be amazed how many walleyes you will catch! It's also a very easy lure to use for the kids. With the small hooks (2X) on the rig, the walleyes will hook themselves automatically.

During the long winter months, I create my own walleye rigs 

Also one of my all-time best walleye lure is the Orange Thin Fin from Storm.

Mike


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Mike Walleye said:


> You should also try a bottom bouncer followed by a walleye rigs. With the right presentation: slow, slow, slow.
> 
> You will be amazed how many walleyes you will catch! It's also a very easy lure to use for the kids. With the small hooks (2X) on the rig, the walleyes will hook themselves automatically.
> 
> ...


When you say slow, are you talking slow like using a lindy rig? Because we have found that's too slow.


----------



## Mike Walleye (Apr 4, 2009)

Slow as drifting below the 2 MPH!!!



blhunter3 said:


> Mike Walleye said:
> 
> 
> > You should also try a bottom bouncer followed by a walleye rigs. With the right presentation: slow, slow, slow.
> ...


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Mike Walleye said:


> Slow as drifting below the 2 MPH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, ok yeah, that works, I thought you were going VERY VERY slow like the people who use lindy rigs.


----------

